# doe after kidding not feeling well!



## gotgoats (Nov 11, 2007)

My doe kidded last night around 9pm out in the field. (her second time) We brought her in to the barn, she ate vigorously and drank some molasses water. The kids have nursed. She was put off about being put in the barn.

This morning she is standing but acting distant. Has not drank any water that I left out over night, took a few sips when I offered it. Gave her some feed and would not eat it at all, didn't even look at it. Her belly is huge this morning. When the kids nursed, she would hunch and act like she was trying to push, but nothing came out. She does have some discharge to me that is the same color as afterbirth stuff. (I did see the placenta on the ground last night). I tried bouncing her, and I don't feel anything.

I am going back out to get her temperature, and give her some baking soda balls. 

Any thoughts as to what could be going on. She was acting terriffic last night. Could she be bloated, another kid still in her. I would appreciate any suggestions.

Thanks in advance,
Susan


----------



## gotgoats (Nov 11, 2007)

I took her temp 102.1. Still the same. Gave baking soda. She is especially big on the left side if you are looking at her from behind her. Bloat?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I would give some more baking soda, also try giving her some calcium.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Susan.....
If you seen the placenta ...and know how to bounced her ... it is most likely... that she is finished kidding.....

She may have milk fever....which can cause bloat....I can't remember the name of the stuff to give...it may be Calcium Gluconate...... also give her probiotic paste and the baking soda.....

The hunching from ...being nursed... is normal....it's her body... being stimulated... into dropping milk....
and she is most likely trying to clean out....it will be minor pushing ..as if she is trying to pee.....she isn't major pushing is she? She will have a messy discharge for a while.... :hug:


----------



## gotgoats (Nov 11, 2007)

I think it is bloat. She really hasn't had hardly any discharge except for what is showing, and it is just different looking than other does after kidding. I use the instructions from fiasco farms to bounce, and she doesn't feel to have any more.
I know what you are talking about for milk fever, I'll need to get some today from tractor supply.
I've given her gas-x, baking soda, and flavored mineral oil drench. 
I think I got a little excited! I am always worried something terrible is going to happen. She is just one that never goes off feed!
I'll keep you posted.
Thanks!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Susan, I would glove up and try to go back into her. I had a doe do just what you are saying. She had twins, passed the placenta and everything. I went ahead and tried to go in, (you can not go in if her cervix is closed of course). If you can not go in then hopefully she is done, but if you can go in then you will have another baby in there. 

I would do that and be safe rather then sorry. 

Now if she is closed up, I would give her a Vit B shot. That will stimulate her appetite. Also offer her some calcium. I have crushed mine up a whole handful and offered it to my doe and she ate it so fast.

Ok, now also CONGRATULATIONS on the babies. What about some pictures.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Which side of her belly is huge? right or left? the left side is the rumen and that is the side that will seem abnormally big and it will make sound like a drum when you tap it if she has bloat.

Have you tried treating her for ketosis? she would need propylene glycol for that. Keep up with the molasses water and give her some good quality hay, a few B complex shots also wouldn't hurt her.

Congrats on the kids


----------



## gotgoats (Nov 11, 2007)

From sweetgoats, I just read your note about going in...it's been 24hrs...is it too late to check? 
If you stand behind her, her left side is wider and higher than right side. I would say right side maybe a little bloated but probably close to normal. The left side sounds hollow to me. I had tried to put a tube down her throat (I read on the internet), but can't do it by myself, and a 5yr. old not much help. Hubby has been working. 
I have not treated for ketosis. Her breath smells of cud. I have continued with the molasses water and have given her nutri drench. The crushed calcium is it just OTC calcium or like TUMS.
I can't say that her belly looks any smaller. She has drank water, but not enough (at least what I think should be for a nursing doe). She shows a little interest in eating grain, but I am not feeding her any. I have good hay available for her. She is up and does walk around, not extremely active though she stands a lot.
My biggest concern, she is not "cleaning" herself out. She has had little if any discharge. Any thoughts to this. 
I appreciate your time.
Susan


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Susan, If it has been that long and she is not DOWN, then I think she will be ok. That is a long time. My doe was down at 22 hours.

Now as the babies nurse they will sometimes hunch up, it is because yes the milk is letting down and I am sure they are like humans. As the baby leaches on your body starts contractions and MAN that hurts.

If her breath smell like cud that is good. Ketosis is a distinct smell. It is a sweet smell and you would know it. 

As for the Calcium I use just Calcium pills (mine) over the counter. I crushed them up to powder and gave her all that she wanted. She ate it all.

What is her temp now? Is it still normal? I would say get her some Vit B, it will help stimulate her appetite.


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

She may have retained some tissue or part of her placenta. I had a doe that did that once. SHe would lay down and push, but not like she was trying to push out a baby... just strain. You could tell she was preoccupied and uncomfortable. Her cervix never completely closed, and the vet and I just couldn't figure it out... If you do use an antibiotic, tetracyclines are the best as it is able to permeate the uterine wall and actually do some good....

good luck!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Sounds like either a possibly retained kid, a uteran infection or calcium deficiancy. First order of business would be see if there is a kid still in there. It may take a vet to find out. I would get her on some CMPK, it willg ive her system a boost and wont hurt her if thats not the problem. But if it is the problem and you wait you are going to have a bigger problem.
beth


----------



## gotgoats (Nov 11, 2007)

Update, wed. night I went ahead and went in to double check for more kids. I was unable to feel anything or get in very far. Her temp continued to be normal. She was drinking. I gave her more crushed gas-x tabs mixed as a drench and rubbed/patted her swollen side, and walked her around.
I checked her the following morning, she decreased in size greatly. I noted she had left goats pills everywhere and lots and lots (more than normal). I wonder if she was blocked up. She is not very long so when she carries she has a huge middle, and I wonder if after she delivered that she had more room, and the colon was relaxed or something and she just had a hard time "getting things working again".
She is doing fine out browsing and I slowly introduced back her grain. I appreciate everyone's advice. 
Susan


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is great. Now what has me stumped is you should NOT of been able to go in at all after this long. They should be closed up, but if you did not feel anything that is good. 
I am glad to hear that she is back to normal now. 

Now that we are ok here how about some pictures of that baby?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so happy....  she is doing better....our goats ...always keep us guessing and on top of our toes....don't they..... :wink: :hug:


----------



## gotgoats (Nov 11, 2007)

Here are the babies...white one is Redbud and the black one Penny. My little boy named them. They are off and growing, and momma is still doing fine. Thanks again.
Susan


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

flashy little things :clap:


----------



## Ariel301 (Oct 13, 2009)

What adorable kids! I love black and white spotted goats, they are so pretty with the color contrast.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Susan, they are adorable. Congratulations.

Very cute names also.

How is mom doing?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope that mama is comntinuing to do well....and those babies are ADORABLE!! I love B/W goats.....and those names are too cute! I have a "Penny" here too


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

they are adorable....... and love their colors...congrats..  :greengrin:


----------

